# Riddle of the Sphinx 2: The Omega Stone for Mac: Installation Problems



## pstevens1990 (Jan 14, 2010)

For the past two years I have owned a copy of Riddle of the Sphinx 2: The Omega Stone for MAC OSX 10.2.6. However, after two years I have yet to play the game because the damn thing won't install!! Whenever I click on the installation icon (titled "Omega Stone Setup"), the icon will briefly appear on the applications dock, then vanish and an error message will appear that reads "the application 'The omega stone setup' has quit unexpectedly". This past week I decided to start over; I bought a brand new game disk that has no scratches on it what soever. But the same thing happened! I'm totally stumped, and this problem proved to be more than a match for the Genius Bar at the local Mac Store. I own a macbook with MAC OSX 10.5.8. Any suggestions?


----------



## broosten (May 5, 2008)

The game was written for PowerPC, not Intel, which you have in your machine. Most will run under Rosetta, but some just don't have to right architecture.


----------



## pstevens1990 (Jan 14, 2010)

So your saying that there is nothing I can do?


----------

